# mad mud trails and more



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

mad mud is having a big race this weekend i think its a 4,000 dollar payout. gonna have live band tonight and tomorrow night races start at 6 tomorrow evening and a poker run sunday at 11 they have camping areas , showers . wash rack .a bunch of vendors will be there can-am , arctic cat , submarine snorkels , just to name a couple its in artesia ms.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

do ya'll have a website yet?


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

not yet we are working on it so far we are just on facebook...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. I linked to the facebook in the places to ride thread


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

great thanks alot !!! come on out and ride with us this weekend i promise you will have a blast !!:rockn:


----------

